# RED Mutiny - no vents?



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a new helmet and have tried on several and so far the RED Mutiny fits the best and doesn't look too huge (I'm either a L or XL depending on brand).

One concern I have is that the Mutiny doesn't have vents to let air into the helmet. I ride a little hot, so I am worried this helmet will be too hot and cause my goggles to fog.

Anyone have experience with the Mutiny? Does the "Airvanced Ventilation" (whatever that means) work well?

Any other suggestions for helmets that will be low-profile for a dude with a big head?

Thanks!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

The Mutiny has vents, you need to research that helmet a bit more. I always buy XL (huge head) and Red helmets are by far the most comfortable ones I've tried on.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a Mutiny and its ok. I think I should have went with an XL because the helmet portion fits me fine, but the ear pads push too hard on my head. 

I might take the liner out and just wear a beanie underneath. 

As for air flow, I think it has small vents between the shell and the foam. I've never once had my goggles fog up.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

the vents are under the visor. there are two plastic tabs to open or close the two vents. I always keep them closed.

to the guy with the earflaps that are too tight, take them out and put them back in a few times, and massage them out. They should break in a bit and get looser. The helmet is the important part so if that fits you well, keep it and fix the earflaps.


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Like Supra said, there are vents; you open them up with the tabs under the visor. I switch between having the open and having them closed. In my opinion, they work just fine. If you can, try one on before you buy it. Helmets are meant to fit well-- some heads don't fit into them as well as others.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the info guys.

I guess I should have clarified what I meant by "no vents". I meant that it doesn't have several holes in the actual helmet like many helmets do. My current helmet has these holes/vents and it keeps my head pretty cool. 

I didn't notice the vents under the visor when I tried the helmet on, but I read about the "Airvanced Ventilation" which is what I was wondering about. I assume those vents are what they refer to in the writeup on the helmet. 

So, for those of you with the helmet, does opening those vents let a decent about of air in? The helmet definitely fits me the best, but I won't be able to test how hot it gets until I'm on the hill.

Thanks!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Last year I had a Red Trace helmet and I haven't noticed the Mutiny being too hot, if anything I think the vents work a lot better, my goggles haven't been fogging up at all really so far this season and I overheat like a SOB.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Last year I had a Red Trace helmet and I haven't noticed the Mutiny being too hot, if anything I think the vents work a lot better, my goggles haven't been fogging up at all really so far this season and I overheat like a SOB.


Good to hear! I overheat like crazy as well so ventilation in my helmet is important


----------

